# A BIG thanks to Lee for all the free juices



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/14)

So I've posted about wanting to buy some juices that people dont like, then @Lee replied to the thread saying he have a few juice he dont like that I can have for free. Ive picked it up this morning. And this is what I got:
Some international juices even
Thanks a lot @Lee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/14)

Really nice gesture @Lee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/14)

Wow, kudos @Lee. Enjoy @bjorncoetsee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

Way to PIF @Lee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (5/12/14)

Awesome @Lee . The vapers on this forum can't seem to stop surprising me . Just so dam awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

Fantastic @Lee


----------



## gman211991 (5/12/14)

Way to pay it forward @Lee awesome gesture. Glad to see how generous people on this forum are.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/12/14)

@Lee you rock dude! 

enjoy @bjorncoetsee


----------



## VaperWinx (5/12/14)

Way to go @Lee . Awesome!


----------



## ET (6/12/14)

nice going dude


----------



## Arthster (6/12/14)

Awesome stuff Lee... You rock!!!


----------

